# Question for those who had a natural missed miscarriage?



## marvel

What were the start of your symptoms before the bleeding occurred? I was diagnosed with a missed miscarriage.

I haven't had any bleeding yet. I've only experienced light cramping, shooting pains, diarrhea and light discharge.


----------



## Khadijah-x

marvel said:


> What were the start of your symptoms before the bleeding occurred? I was diagnosed with a missed miscarriage.
> 
> I haven't had any bleeding yet. I've only experienced light cramping, shooting pains, diarrhea and light discharge.

Hi huni so sorry for you loss :cry:
I had a natural miscarriage, I was bleeding heavy for 2 weeks prior, had 2 scans during that time and all was fine but miscarriage was obviously immiment :cry: 4 days after a scan baby just fell out still in the sac :cry: very unexpected x I was 8 weeks 1 day x


The 2 weeks prior my bleeding went from spotting, to heavy period type. Minimal period cramps. Only after baby came out if when It got painful and had v heavy bleeding. Soaked a pad in 5 mins and lost a golf ball size clot but after few hours it had all slowed down. I had period type bleed for a week and half and then AF arrived on time 33 days later xx

I had MMC last year and opted for the d+c and if i had chance to choose that with last MC i would have. seeing baby was very traumatic :cry:. yet precious :hugs:

Hope your MC is over soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## steffi587

Well, my pregnancy symptoms almost disappeared before I started bleeding


----------



## bdawn8403

I didn't really notice anything except spotting, however, I had only just found out I was 7 weeks pregnant about 3 days prior. I didn't notice any symptoms just going away probably because I was too caught up in worry over the spotting and no one else getting in a hurry to find out or care. So far I have had a week of bleeding, it stopped yesterday, came back today and is now gone again. I wish it would quit already.

Sorry I don't have much information to share to help.


----------



## ButterflyK

I was diagnosed with a mmc and started spotting about 2 weeks later slight cramps and spotted like that for almost 3 weeks got scanned 2 times during this, my body just didn't want to let go. The miscarriage happened quickly and was over in less then an hour just heavy cramps, and then I spotted for 2 days afterwards. AF showed 2 weeks later. During the whole process I felt drained not exhausted just wore out a little and after the miscarriage I felt better within a few hours.


----------



## Elhaym

I started spotting a couple of days before the 12 week scan with mild cramps. The day of my scan after I found out it was mmc I started to bleed heavier. That was Thursday, by Saturday I was bleeding like a heavy period with moderate cramps. Late Sunday night/early hours Monday I had stronger cramps for a short while and passed a lot of blood and clots. Went for my ERPC and they said most of it had passed.

It can be a few days or you could be waiting a couple of weeks. You may find that now you know you have had a mmc, the body starts to let go and the process begins (I had minor spotting before my scan that increased after my scan, it was like my mind finally grasped what had happened and the body takes over).

I hope it's not too long for you. We're here if you need to talk. Sending hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## KahluaCupcake

This all sounds so overwhelming. I read that it can be terribly painful. I'm scared, but I want it over with. And I don't want a d&c. The second to last time I had surgery was a total thyroidectomy, which they say is pretty routine. My surgeon says he's performed about three hundred of them. But I ended up with backup from the drainage and needing emergency surgery at midnight, 12 hours after the first.
I'm just so terrified. I seem to be that statistic person where "one in a thousand will have these side effects."
My pregnancy was pretty rough...at least about half the time I was pregnant. I had all-day-sickness and was lethargic and not really myself. But it was worth it for the baby. 
This....there is no "it's all worth it."
It's a surgical procedure. To steal my baby from my body before it's ready to leave. 
And if something goes wrong and I'm never able to conceive again...I don't know how I could ever live my life. 

This has got to be the most confusing, heartbreaking, devastating, terrible thing ever. 
I can't imagine a loss later in pregnancy. It would be beyond terrible. 

I just want the whole miscarriage itself to be over with so I can get on with the healing process. I'm so distraught now and just trying to cope...but it's not even over yet. I'm still technically pregnant. And it's tearing me apart.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Poor Cupcake, I am so sorry. You might want to go ahead and have the procedure. I would find it difficult to be pregnant and yet not be. I think it may really help you move forward. You have every right to be scared. If you need to talk, I'm here for you.


----------



## Kanga86

I had spotting on and off and had a scan at 11 weeks and was told it was a mmc and to go back for another scan a week later. The bleeding started 6 days after the first scan, but was really light and only when I wiped, tmi. They then left me to mc naturally after the 2nd and the mc started 10 days after being told (4 days after bleeding started) passed some clots and had some cramps for a few days and been bleeding since like a normal heavy period. Th last few days have been quite light but still require a pad. The mmc started 18 days ago, so been bleeding for 22 days in total so far. 

I hope u don't have to wait too long or suffer to much. Big hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## bounceyboo

so sorry for ur loss hun its a horrible place to be, for me i got a light brown discharge 2weeks ago today, n drove myself in as oh was at work n id no clue of the horrible shock id get so i was alone when i found out, fast foward a few hrs i got home started peeing red, light red bleeding, af type cramps, the next morning i woke to a heavy bleed(my only day of heavy bleed) and a clot coming out woke me from my sleep, thursday didnt bleed much,friday not much either didnt even fill a pad either day i think, friday n sat im not going to lie to u the pain is unreal, like labour pain the midwife said to me, i was at the hospital sat morning as i couldnt take the pain anymore, n she wanted to do an intrenal exam on me n as she was getting ready, she saw the sac n took it out with forceps id say, i was asked if i wanted to see if i i said no, i instantly felt better coz the pressure had now gone,she then did a extrenal n internal scan n siad there was just blood clots left, when i went home the day after i passed a big clot bout the size of the palm of my hand n that was all, just light bleding after that, finished spotting last thursday/friday, so for me it was just over a wk for everything to happen.

look after ur self hun, make sure u have people around u to just support u n hold u for pure comfort as ur emotions r so up and down:hugs::hugs:


----------

